# Suzuki 90 Strange Popping Noise



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

For the last month or so I have had a strange popping/cracking sound coming from my motor or transom area. I have had a good look around the hull and feel confident this is not a structural issue as it only happens at specific times. Whenever the motor is trimmed up going off the trailer or off a flat, I then trim the motor down and put it in gear. No issues so far however, when I give the motor additional throttle, the motor visibly moves and makes a popping/cracking sound. As long as I don't trim the motor back up I can continue around and go from idle to on plane with no issues. I have checked all around for loose bolts, checked and retorqued the motor transom bolts, made sure the tilt/trim system had plenty of fluid, and checked the steering system for any loose bolts. 

Still can't nail down what the issue is so help me out! Here are a couple of videos to help make it more clear...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

you need to figure that out before something breaks.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

It appears as you have something binding and possible a bad bushing or ovaled bore for one of the tilt and trim pins or both. The bind could possible be coming from the tilt tube pivot point. I would certainly have it inspected by a tech and get repaired before it causes more damage and expense.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hmm...I'd look at the trim/tilt ram mounting pivot pin for cracks where it attaches to the motor mount. I'd also look at the engine pivot bracket on the motor mount for cracks.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys. I forgot to mention it sounds totally normal tilting the motor up and down on the trailer. I have also inspected everything around the tilt system and do not see any cracks and I have greased everything that can be greased. Looks like I'll be calling the Suzuki dealer tomorrow and see if they can figure it out.


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

My guess is the swing bracket bearings.


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

RogueTribe said:


> My guess is the swing bracket bearings.


Watched the video and looks a lot like your an issue with the bracket or the connection for the big tilt trim ram. My buddies boat has a similar issue, when reversing the motor does it "jump"?


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

So, I am having the same issue with a creaking noise when applying power with my 90 Suzuki as well. Seems we have the same problem, if I track down the root cause prior to you I will share here.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

RogueTribe said:


> Watched the video and looks a lot like your an issue with the bracket or the connection for the big tilt trim ram. My buddies boat has a similar issue, when reversing the motor does it "jump"?


No issues so far in reverse. Only when initially applying forward power after the motor has been trimmed up.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you left boat with trim in up position? Ever hear a pop or motor ends up lower than you left it? Sounds loud. I had a trim pump do that. Loud pop and motor would move down ever so slightly. Never does it trimmed all the way down????


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

It almost sounds like the threads of a bolt(s) being pulled/pushed through at their attachment point. It looks/sounds like you've got "slack" somewhere.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

What was the outcome?


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Nothing yet, my local shop is about a week out on work so I'll let this storm pass and then take it in later this week. Still no clue what the issue is...fished the flood tide Friday night and made sure to not trim the motor down completely. Didn't hear the noise the entire trip so my feeling is there must be air in the tilt/trim system not allowing the motor to 100% trim down until load is placed on it. Hopefully the shop can figure it out early next week.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Update: finally heard back from the shop this afternoon and they said the tilt tube bushings are shot. Motor only has 270 hours so hopefully this can be covered under warranty. Anyone have experience with Suzuki warrantying issues?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> It appears as you have something binding and possible a bad bushing or ovaled bore for one of the tilt and trim pins or both. The bind could possible be coming from the tilt tube pivot point. I would certainly have it inspected by a tech and get repaired before it causes more damage and expense.





ReelFisher said:


> Update: finally heard back from the shop this afternoon and they said the tilt tube bushings are shot. Motor only has 270 hours so hopefully this can be covered under warranty. Anyone have experience with Suzuki warrantying issues?


Winner winner😎 
Is the motor still in the warranty period? Zuke is pretty good about their warranty. I’m not sure, but there my be a stainless tilt tube available for it also if it doesn’t have one. Talk to your shop and see if they’ll install one if there is while they are in there. They will have it tore down that far already anyway.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

My 2019 60 suzuki does the same thing. I was thinking it was my hydraulic steering...aaahh


----------



## swinks112 (Nov 12, 2020)

I am having the same issue on a 2019 suzuki 90 w/470hrs. It has a very loud popping and creeking noise when I get on plane and come off. Did the bushings solve the problem?!! Thanks


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

swinks112 said:


> I am having the same issue on a 2019 suzuki 90 w/470hrs. It has a very loud popping and creeking noise when I get on plane and come off. Did the bushings solve the problem?!! Thanks


Yep problem solved. There is obviously an issue with grease reaching the outer bushing from where the zerk fitting is since quite a few people on here are having the same issue. I do my own maintenance so unfortunately it was not covered under warranty...go figure.


----------



## swinks112 (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds good. Appreciate the info. I am going to let the dealer tear it down next week! Mine is a good bit worse then your video. Pretty crazy sound, very loud in person. Pops and creeks just about none stop when boat is in gear or tilting motor


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Swinks.... please post up what the teardown shows... That Suzuki 90 may be my next motor and as a guy in hard commercial service I'd like to know what to expect if I go down that road in a year or so. If BRP would still make motors I'd be an E-Tec 90 guy forever but that's not what I'm faced with....


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> Swinks.... please post up what the teardown shows... That Suzuki 90 may be my next motor and as a guy in hard commercial service I'd like to know what to expect if I go down that road in a year or so. If BRP would still make motors I'd be an E-Tec 90 guy forever but that's not what I'm faced with....


For what it's worth, I have two friends who run their Suzuki 90s through commercial use and wouldn't hesitate to do the same with mine. Zero issues outside of this and just had to learn the hard way to pump more grease in the tilt tube than you would think is necessary so grease comes out of both the inner and outer bushings.


----------



## swinks112 (Nov 12, 2020)

New tilt tube bushings fixed the issue. The dealer/suzuki did warranty everything, including the next day air on parts. The dealer has done all scheduled maintenance since new 2018 (430 hrs, commercial use) Dealer has never seen this issue before.

I would not hesitate to get the suzi 90 again. Amazing motor, something I rely on everyday on my biscayne. That’s saying from experience with a friend who has the same HB hull with a Yamaha 90 sho.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the follow up... Still have almost four years warranty on my E-Tec 90 and haven’t decided when I’ll re-power. My annual hours rarely exceed 800 but over time they add up... Now if our world will just get back to normal (whatever that is...).


----------



## MakoMike84 (Aug 17, 2021)

ReelFisher said:


> For the last month or so I have had a strange popping/cracking sound coming from my motor or transom area. I have had a good look around the hull and feel confident this is not a structural issue as it only happens at specific times. Whenever the motor is trimmed up going off the trailer or off a flat, I then trim the motor down and put it in gear. No issues so far however, when I give the motor additional throttle, the motor visibly moves and makes a popping/cracking sound. As long as I don't trim the motor back up I can continue around and go from idle to on plane with no issues. I have checked all around for loose bolts, checked and retorqued the motor transom bolts, made sure the tilt/trim system had plenty of fluid, and checked the steering system for any loose bolts.
> 
> Still can't nail down what the issue is so help me out! Here are a couple of videos to help make it more clear...


----------



## MakoMike84 (Aug 17, 2021)

Im also having a very similar popping/cracking noise from my 2020 Suzuki 60 hp. its been doing it for some time now so I took it to my dealer a few moths ago and so far they have replaced the whole trim unit< swivel tube bushings and what Suzuki calls tilt tube bushings. I thought that the tilt tube was the tube connected to your steering and the motor pivots up and down on but that's called a swivel bracket according to Suzuki.. my question is when your dealer changed your bushings that resolved your issue was it the tube I'm describing? any input would help and be appreciated!!


----------



## MakoMike84 (Aug 17, 2021)

captjsanchez said:


> My 2019 60 suzuki does the same thing. I was thinking it was my hydraulic steering...aaahh


----------



## MakoMike84 (Aug 17, 2021)

captjsanchez said:


> My 2019 60 suzuki does the same thing. I was thinking it was my hydraulic steering...aaahh


hello, I have the same issue as well with my 2020 Suzuki 60. I've had mine back and fourth to my dealer and they have replaced multiple parts but still has the same noise. did you ever resolve yours and if so what was the outcome? any help is appreciated!


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

MakoMike84 said:


> Im also having a very similar popping/cracking noise from my 2020 Suzuki 60 hp. its been doing it for some time now so I took it to my dealer a few moths ago and so far they have replaced the whole trim unit< swivel tube bushings and what Suzuki calls tilt tube bushings. I thought that the tilt tube was the tube connected to your steering and the motor pivots up and down on but that's called a swivel bracket according to Suzuki.. my question is when your dealer changed your bushings that resolved your issue was it the tube I'm describing? any input would help and be appreciated!!


My dealer said everything was damaged and recommended I do everything you've had done so far. I don't think they actually looked at it and I ended up taking my boat back from the shop due to some things that happened to it while it was there. They never ended up fixing anything, but just greased it. I have been greasing the motor every 50 hours instead of 100 and haven't had any problems since 🤞.


----------



## MakoMike84 (Aug 17, 2021)

ReelFisher said:


> My dealer said everything was damaged and recommended I do everything you've had done so far. I don't think they actually looked at it and I ended up taking my boat back from the shop due to some things that happened to it while it was there. They never ended up fixing anything, but just greased it. I have been greasing the motor every 50 hours instead of 100 and haven't had any problems since 🤞.


. Ok, glad to hear you haven’t had it come back! My dealer has done all the service on my motor since new including grease the heck out of it. This is so frustrating because at this point they’ve been just changing one thing after another and it’s there for at least 2 weeks each time I drop it off. I know it’s not their fault since it’s obviously an odd issue but would just love to figure this out! Their supposed to be changing the bushings in what most mechanics call the “tilt tube” and have it done by the end of this week. I’m hoping this will be the resolution after reading your post. 👍


----------



## MakoMike84 (Aug 17, 2021)

swinks112 said:


> New tilt tube bushings fixed the issue. The dealer/suzuki did warranty everything, including the next day air on parts. The dealer has done all scheduled maintenance since new 2018 (430 hrs, commercial use) Dealer has never seen this issue before.
> 
> I would not hesitate to get the suzi 90 again. Amazing motor, something I rely on everyday on my biscayne. That’s saying from experience with a friend who has the same HB hull with a Yamaha 90 sho.


Hi Swinks, I have a 2020 Suzuki 60 that has been doing the same thing for a while now. When you say tilt tube are you referring to the tube your steering goes through and the motor pivots up and down on? That’s what I would think it would be called but Suzuki said they call that a swivel bracket so I’m just trying to figure out exactly what part I need to have them look at next. This has been a process of elimination game for a few months now at my dealer. Any help is appreciated!


----------

